# الهيكل التنظيمى لادارة انطمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه



## الدكتور عدنان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

من اهم الخطوات فى العمل او المنشأه ان يتم عمل هيكل تنظيمى لادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه ويكون هو الخطوه الاولى فى التنظيم والذى تلحقه خطوات عديده بنفس الاهميه .لان من اهم الامور التى تتعلق فى السلامه المهنيه هى عملية تطوير مهارات العاملين والمشرفين والقائمين على ادارة السلامه المهنيه ومن خلال متابعاتى ودراساتى وبحوثى وجدت ان هناك فهم خاطئ او اشكاليه فى اعمال السلامه المهنيه عموما وهى معظم الشركات او المنشأت تكتفى بقسم السلامه المهنيه وهى فى الحقيقه قسم من اقسام ادارة انمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه وهى ليست ادارة انظمة السلامه المهنيه حيث ان الكثير من المنشآت تختصر ادارة انظمة السلامه المهنيه فى قسم السلامه المنيه وهذا خطأ ادارى وتنظيمى .
 ولتقريب وشرح الامر اكثر ان ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه هى الاداره العليا للسلامه المهنيه والتى ترتبط مباشره بالاداره للعليا للشركه او المنشأه او المصنع وما شابه وهى بنفس الوقت الاداة التى تتحكم فى ادارة السلامه واقسامها المتنوعه وعدم وجود ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه او تحجيمها بمستوى قسم ادارة السلامه خطأ فى التنظيم الادارى شائع فى اغلب الشركات والمنشأت الصناعيه وغيرها الكبرى ( يمكن الاستعاضه عن ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه بقسم السلامه المهنيه فى المؤسسات الصغرى) وسياتى شرحها لاحقا .
حيث ان قسم ادارة السلامه يعتبر غرفة العمليات او نواة العمل ومركز المعلومات الرئيسى والتى يمكن الرجوع اليه من قبل كل الاقسام الاخرى فى ادارة انظمة السلامه المهنيه وايضا هو الموفر الرئيسى لاحتياجات ومتطلبات الاقسام الاخرى وايضا يعتبر ايضا كادارة مكتب لمدير ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
لذا اود ان ابين ملحوظه وهى ان ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه تندرج تحتها العديد من الاقسام والتى من ضمنها قسم السلامه المهنيه وهو كما وضحنا سابقا عمله الرئيسى بالاضافه الى قسم السجلات وقسم الاشراف ولجان السلامه للعمال هذه تعمل تحت قسم ادارة السلامه وهناك اقسام رئيسيه اخرى هى وقسم التدريب وقسم المفتشين وقسم الصحه المهنيه وقسم الادارة المخاطر قسم ادارة التحقيق قسم ادارة الازمات والطوارىء ادارة الجوده والمعايير 
هذه الاقسام هى اقسام فرعيه تتبع ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والتى يجب ان تتوفر هذه الاقسام فى كل منشأه وهنا اتحدث عن المنشأت التى يتعدى افراد العمال فيها 100شخص اما المنشأـ التى يكون افراد عمالتها اقل من ذلك يمكن ان يدمج قسم او اكثر تحت مسمى واحد يقوم بمهام الاقسام كلها وبحيث تكون واجبات واهداف هذه الاقسام التى تم جمعها فى قسم واحده مترادفه وعملية لبعضها مثلا دمج ( قسم ادارة الازمات والطوارى مع قسم اداره المخاطر وقسم الجوده والمعايير ) ومثلا دمج (قسم التحقيق مع قسم التفتيش) هذا فى حالة وجود عمالة تقل عن 100 عامل 
ان العمليه التنظيميه فى ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه هى من اهم الادوات التى يرتكز عليها العمل فى السلامه المهنيه ومن خلال التنظيم تكون الدوره الاداريه سلسله يمكن من خلالها تطوير مهارات العاملين والوصول الى اقل نسبة من حدوث المخاطر او مسببات الخطر .
لكن الملاحظ هناك خطأ اخر هو الاعتماد على قسم السلامه المهنيه فى القيام بكل الواجبات التى كما من الواجب هى من واجب اقسام اخرى لكنه يقوم بها لهذا نجد ان مستوى السلامه فى معظم الاحيان يحتاج الى نقله نوعيه وتنظيم اكثر سلاسه وتوزيع للاختصاصات مما هو موجود , او يتم ملاحظه مثلا قيام العاملين فى قسم السلامه المهنيه بعدد من الواجبات بشكل يزدحم الجدول لديه او القيام باكثر من وظيفه وهذا خطأ اخر شائع ونتائجه جدا عكسيه على العمل 
فلا يمكن ان لم يكن من المستحيل تطوير العمل او مهارات الافراد العاملين فى قسم السلامه المهنيه بهذا الوضع 
لذا يجب توزيع المهام بحسب اختصا ص كل فرد وتطوير مهاراته العمليه لهذا التخصص بالدورات المخصصه لواجباته وليس من يقوم بالاشراف على السلامه المهنيه فى قطاع معين هو نفسه مفتش للسلامه ( وان تم ذلك فكيف يكون التقييم ومستواه الحرفى ان كان المفتش هو نفسه المشرف اذن لابد ان يكون هناك خلل فى التقييم ) حيث انه لو كان المفتش شخص اخر ومن قسم مختلف لكان ا لتقييم اكثر موضوعيه واكثردقه لانه اختصاصه التفتيش ويعرف اين يمكن ان يفتش واين يمكن ان يكون التقصير او ان مشرف السلامه هو من يقوم بالتحقيق فى حصول حوادث وهكذا 
لذا الاختصاص والتقسيم التنظيمي لادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه هما اساس النجاح فى تطوير مهارات وقدرات العاملين فى السلامه المهنيه والشرح فى هذا الموضوع يطول لكن احببت ان ابين الخطوط الرئيسيه له 
وحتى تتضح الصوره مرفق لكم الهيكل التنظيمى لاداره انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
وادارة الجوده و ادارة الطوارى وسوف اضيف الاقسام الاخرى 
وسوف اقوم بتوضيح ما علاقة المنظمه العالميه للمقاييس (ISO) International Organization for Standardization
 ومنظمة العمل الدوليه (ILO) International Labour Organization
وأتحاد الصحه المهنيه العالمي(IOHA) International Occupational Hygiene 
ومنظمة المعايير البريطانيه ((BSI ,British Standards Institution
وماهى وثيقة الارشادات (ILO-OSH 2001 ومن اصدرها 


مع تحياتى للجميع بالسلامه 
 د. عدنان سلطان 
أستشارى سلامه مهنيه - مقتطفات من كتابى الجديد ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ملفات اخرى للرفع تابعه للموضوع


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ملفات اضافيه اخرى للرفع تابعه للموضوع


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف اخير للرفع تابعه للموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور دكتورنا


----------



## اسامةعباس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شاكر جدا لسيادتكم
المعلومات بالملفات المرفقة مختصرة للغاية أرجو المزيد من علمكم
وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور دكتور

أهلاً بعودتك من جديد إلينا بعد طول غياب


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## على@ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر يادكتور


----------



## باداود سعيد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرً يادكتور و ننتظر منك المزد - وفقك الله


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شاكرين افضالك يادكتور وربنا يوفقك دائما ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شوقتنا للكتاب 
ما مدي توفره بالاسواق المصرية


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور دكتور المواضيع التي طرقتها غايه في الاهميه وللاسف كثير من المهندسين يجهلوها فنرجو منك المزيد من هذه المواضيع


----------



## المبروك شقاف (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ياأبو السلامة وكيف يمكننا الحصول على كتابك الرائع


----------



## حكيم لبنان (31 مايو 2009)

اشكرك دكتور العزيز ولكن المعلومات بالملفات المرفقة مختصرة للغاية أرجو المزيد من علمكم
وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## خالدسعد (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور دكتور عدنان وجعله في ميزان حسناك


----------



## المهندس خالد (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

ووفقك لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (10 يونيو 2009)

*للجميع كل المحبه*

بداية اعتذر عن التاخير فى الرد وذلك للالتزامات فى المحاظرات وايضا السفر المستمر 
وكذلك حيث كنت فى التحضير لاستلام شهادة الدكتواره الدوليه فى الامن والسلامه العالميين 
من بلجيكا 
وأعتذر من كل زميل وصديق فى الموقع فى تاخرى عن الرد او غيره 
ولكم كل التقدير والمحبه والاعتزاز بصداقتكم وزملاتكم فى هذا الموقع الرائع 

ومشرفنا العزيز مره اخرى اعتذر لكن للظروف حيث ان المحاظرات لدى فى الصباح والمساء 
ولكن لم انسي ابدا هذا الموقع وخصوصا اننى كنت من الاوائل فيه 
وارجوا تقبل اعتذارى ولكن وعد سوف اقوم بعمل العديد من المواضيع المهمه فى السلامه والمتطور جدا جدا 
والتى للاسف لربما لم تتطرق لدينا فى العالم العربي 
مع كل الموده


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك الشهادة الجديدة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## sayed00 (11 يونيو 2009)

دكتور

الف مبروك الدكتوراه اولا و ثانيا كان الله فى عونك م وشغولاتك لكن للعلم زكاة و نحن نستحقها فى تحرمنا منها

تحياتى


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2009)

مبروك الدكتوراه من بلجيكا وجزاك الله خيراً على الملفات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور عدنان..


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجو توضيح اكثر بالنسبة للهياكل الادارية الموجودة و ليس عناوين فقط


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 يونيو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك علي الشهادة و لكن ارجو توضيح كيفية الحصول عليها


----------



## مهندسة سين (11 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال اخر هل هذا الهيكل التنظيمي يمكن تطبيقه بالمطارات والطيران المدني جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندسة سين (11 أغسطس 2009)

الله يزيد من امثالك ويوفقك بعملك


----------



## مهندسة سين (11 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور عليك مثل ما نورت علينا بمواضيعك عن السلامه


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (11 أغسطس 2009)

مز زمان كنت بدور على مواضيع ادارية مثل هذه شكرا الك


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم 
يسر الله لكم امركم واصلح بالكم 
ورفع قدركم ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 أغسطس 2009)

اخي المهندس عدنان 
تحية طيبة و بعد 
اولا شكرا علي المجهود الرائع الذي تبذله في هذا المنتدي
ثانيا ارجو من سيادتك توضيح كيفية الحصول علي الكتاب الخاص بحضرتك حيث انني مقيم بمصر
ثالثاارجو توضيح الوصف الوظيفي لكل ادارة من الادارات الموجودة و الهيكل التنظيمي اللي حضرتك عملته و رفعته علي المنتدي


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا غالي على هذه الملحقات الرائعة 

جاري التنزيل


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور د عدنان على الموضوع


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى الكرام وخواتى حتى ما يزعلوا لانى بلاحظ انه فى سيدات مهتمات فى هذا المجال 

بدايه شكرا للجميع على تهنئتى على الدكتواره الثانيه من بلجيكا وهى يجب ان تكون حاصلا على دكتواره وطنيه اى محليه ومن ثم لديك ابحاث لا تققل عن 50 بحث وان تكون على الاقل مشرفا على رسائل دكتواره وماجستير للعديد من الباحثتين ومن ثم يحق لك الحثول عليها بعد التقدم واعتماد ما تقدمت به ويتم تقييمه 

اما بخصوص ادارة انظمة السلامه المهنيه 
بكل تواضع هذا العلم باعتقادى هو علم فلكه حياتنا كلها فى المنزل والشارع و العمل والترفيه والسفر اى اننا ندور فى فلكه وهو الوقايه لنا 
ولكن للاسف كعرب لم نعطيه حقه نحن لم نطور او نبحث بل ناخذ ونطبق وهذا جميل بحد ذاته ان نطبق العلوم الحديثه ولكن الاجمل ان تطور وتعدل وتضيف وتلغي ليتناسب مع احتياجات كامله ويلبى توقعاتك 
انا اعتبر علم السلامه هو وقائع ونظريات وخطوات اى يمكن تعديل واضافة والغاء واعادة تنظيم ليتناسب مع احتياجك فى كل ناحيه من نواحي الحياه 

 وكاجابه عن الكتاب الخاص بى هو كتابى مطبوع اصلا فى مصر وانشالله سيعتمد لدارسى الماجستير فى علم السلامه 
عن قريب فى مصر 

 الوصف الوظيفى انشالله ساقوم بعمل حلقات حول هذه الاداره وكيفية التنسيق بينها والتواصل ومن ثم القياده والاداره 

واجابه لسؤال مهندسه سين 
الهيكل التنظيمى يمكن تطبيقه فى اى عمل كان او مشروع او منشاه او شركه او مؤسسه 
يعتمد على حجمها ونوعية العمل وعدد العاملين ونوع المخاطر ويمكن تعديل الهيكل حسب ما يناسب ما تعمل به او له ويمكن ا لغاء او اضافه او تجميع بعض الادارات فى اداره واحده 


هذه بدايه للمناقشه وباعتقادى ان الاسئله تفتح باب كيفية عمل الهيكله كل بما يريده لموقع عمله 

مع كل المحبه لكم جميعا


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks very much 4 alllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## جمال الليبى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك دكتورنا العزيز على هذه المعلومات ومزيدا من الابداع​


----------



## الاخظر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا دكتور عدنان*

شكرا دكتور عدنان و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Waleed Morsy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوور دكتور ممتاز جدا


----------



## hossammeligy (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود مشكور يادكتور ونريد هيكل وظيفى لادارة امن صناعى


----------



## hossammeligy (23 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتولر عدنان ارجو من سيادتكم رسم هيكل تنظيمى لادارة سلامة وصحة مهنية بشركة انشاءات معمارية:56:


----------



## PDOFM (28 سبتمبر 2009)

very nice frined and i hope all the bast for you


----------



## rframzy (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يادكتور 
بس ياريت الjop discription 
وكمان ال sop لكل عمليه خصوصا تحليل المخاطر والوقايه من الحريق وجازاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / د. عدنان سلطان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الموضوع أكثر من رائع ، لقد استفدنا كثيرا من علمك .. ألف شكر .. ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بمزيد من الكتب والإبداع.
مع تحياتي واحترامي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## DAEA (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلامة وأدارة العمليات*

بارك الله فيك يادكتور على هذا الموضوع القيم 

وبالمناسبة انا حاليا أقوم بكتابة مقال عن السلامة المهنية كجزء من أدارة العمليات 
حيث اني سأقوم بالكتابة عن اهمية وتأثير السلامة المهنية على أدارة العمليات 
وماهي الفائدة من تضمينها ضمن أدارة العمليات 
كذلك سأقوم بطرح التقنيات المستخدمة في مجال أدارة السلامة المهنية وقابلية الابتكار والتطوير فيها
فأذا كان يادكتور من الممكن ان تساعدني بأي مرجع أو ورقة عمل تعتقد انها ربما تكون مفيدة لي أكون شاكراً وممتناً جداً
شكراً لكم مجدداً لكل المجهودات وبارك الله فيكم
مهندس ضياء الدين مختار​


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم 
انا مستعد لاى مساعده فى سبيل انجاح ما تقوم به فقط حدد لى ما تريد وماهى التصور الذى ترغب ان اساعدك به ويمكن الدخول على موقعى الشخصى وهو موقع الدكتور عدنان سلطان لمعرفة المزيد


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكتور احمد زكي لى الشرف بمعرفتك وسطوع كلماتك على كتاباتى وشكرا للجميع 
على كل كلمه واى مساعده او توضيح او شرح يسعدنى بل يشرفنى خدمتكم


----------



## momg77 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور دكتوري العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## osana63 (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## hwash (11 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير 
اشكرك من كل قلبي يادكتور على هذا العمل واتمنى لك حياه سعيده


----------



## almoj (12 يناير 2010)

تسلم اخوي وماقصرت


----------



## reda_g_a (16 يناير 2010)

*رئيس قسم*

شكرا يا دكتور 
بس انا رايي ان في حال تطبيق النظام كده
هتون كارثة علي الشركات


----------



## غربة وطن (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا ً يادكتور


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000000000


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

مشاركه مفيده مشكور واتمنى لك التوفيق ودوام التواصل وننتظر المزيد


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## waleedn22 (22 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية يا دكتور عدنان ولاتحرمنا المزيد

تحياتي..


----------



## صقار1 (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
مشكور جدا


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

تم التحميل بنجاح
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليم صبرة (19 مايو 2010)

شكر ا الك يا دكتور عدنان 
وان شاء الله فى ميزام حسناتك 
كيف يمكننى الحصول على كتابك اذا كان فى امكان عن طريق النت لاننى مقيم فى غزة 
وليس من السهل حصولى علية من مصر 

التوقيع 
خلو موقع العمل من الاصابات والحوادث هو جهد جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردى


----------



## م/فوزي محمد مختار (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور جددددداً


----------



## م/فوزي محمد مختار (10 يونيو 2010)

المهندس غسان ...
السلام عليكم ... 
كيف لي ان اعرف ان الهيكل التنظيمي لادارة الامن والسلامة المهنية المقترح لشركة كهرباء على سبيل المثال يضمن وصول المعلومات وانه يوافق ohsas 18001


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يا دكتور


----------



## fraidi (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## allbdr1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الايع والقيم النافع للجميع .


----------



## hse girls (4 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافية دكتوري....بصراحة المعلومات كثير استفدت منها ...لاتحرمنا من جديدك...الله يسدد خطاك...
.......................تقبلو ودي............ عندي سؤال؟؟؟؟
في حالة أني أردت أدخل أدراة الصحة والسلامة في شركة لم يكن فيها هذا النوع من الادارة ماهي المعايير الأساسية أو ألأافكار اللي ممكن أنطلق منها لتأسيس قسم الأأمن والسلامة في هذي الشركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamedmashaly (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا دكتور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## obada_166 (17 أغسطس 2011)

أرجوا من أحد المهندسين الكرام يزودني بملفات دراسه شامله عن احتياجات قسم الامن والسلامة سواء فيما يتعلق بالقوى العامله أو المعدات والادوات إذا كان عنده أو يدلني كيف أحصل عليها.
ولكم كل الإمتنان والتقدير


----------



## مسامرالسمار (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرً يادكتور


----------



## alaa hemdan (14 يناير 2012)

-جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mosub (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك دكتور عدنان 
أعمل في مجال السلامة لو أمكن أن أحصل علي نسخة من الكتاب الذي ذكرته


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## enwaijee (29 يناير 2012)

ادامك الله منارة علم لنا ولاهلك وللوطن


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرً يادكتور


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يادكتورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالد فاضل (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد فاضل (13 أبريل 2015)

استفسار 
هل يوجد هيكل تنظيمي خاص بالمستشفيات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 أبريل 2015)

أخي الفاضل خالد فاضل:
عن طريق البحث بجوجل يمكن الحصول على العديد من الأمثلة للهياكل التنظيمية للمستشفيات، وهذا أحداها:


----------

